# The Prodding Thread



## Greenwedge (Jun 3, 2011)

Holy Smokes! My schedule is all messed up! I'm going to be one tired pup at work tomorrow! Just got to going through all the threads to keep up on my prodding and noticed I'm junking some of them up, so before I get to irritating someone and or irritating someone further, I figured I would build a prodding ring. This is how I'm going to do it......As most of you have probably noticed, I'm about 3/4 intelligent donkey, so when someone posts something in another thread and I have a smart alack comment that will snowball and throw the thread off course, I'm a gonna copy and past there comment into this thread and then hack away at em! Might be a dumb idea, but rest assured, I got another dumb idea as a back up plan.

You know the 3 most common lies Montanna log cutters tell? 1. I quit chewing Snuss. I quit drinking beer. I was really just pushing that sheep out of the fall and buck!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OregonSawyer (Jun 3, 2011)

That happens quite often on this site. Threads get off course quick, fast and in a hurry! I think most people are used to it by now...? Just look at the thread Burvol started... Good lord, that went all kinds of sideways. Now - a couple years later - it is "B.S. with a couple falling pics sprinkled in every few days"


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 3, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Holy Smokes! My schedule is all messed up! I'm going to be one tired pup at work tomorrow! Just got to going through all the threads to keep up on my prodding and noticed I'm junking some of them up, so before I get to irritating someone and or irritating someone further, I figured I would build a prodding ring. This is how I'm going to do it......As most of you have probably noticed, I'm about 3/4 intelligent donkey, so when someone posts something in another thread and I have a smart alack comment that will snowball and throw the thread off course, I'm a gonna copy and past there comment into this thread and then hack away at em! Might be a dumb idea, but rest assured, I got another dumb idea as a back up plan.
> 
> You know the 3 most common lies Montanna log cutters tell? 1. I quit chewing Snuss. I quit drinking beer. I was really just pushing that sheep out of the fall and buck!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Oh, Oh, I got one!!

What's the difference between Idaho and prison? In prison, guys get with other dudes. In Idaho. . . Wait, never mind, they're the same.


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 3, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Oh, Oh, I got one!!
> 
> What's the difference between Idaho and prison? In prison, guys get with other dudes. In Idaho. . . Wait, never mind, they're the same.


 
OK, after this one I really am heading to bed! 

This Montana rancher was sitting on his front porch with his dog when this Idaho cowboy comes riding up to him. The old cowboy says howdy and says "Sure is a good looking dog. Mind if I talk to him?" The rancher is beside himself thinking to himself that this guy must be a Canadian, and reply's, " You go right on ahead and talk to old Zeke all ya want!" The Cowboy looks at old Zeke, and says, "Zeke, how the hell ya doing? in which Zeke reply's, Can't complain. The rancher is just beside himself, he thinks he is going crazy and vow's to stop cutting his Copenhagen with pig dung! The Cowboy asks Zeke how the rancher treats him in which he reply's, pretty darn good. He makes sure and keeps the cockle burrs brushed out, makes sure my tin's are brimming with kibble and fresh water, and always saves me a hunk of steak. I have to say that I love the man! Nice, reply's the cowboy, it was a pleasure to meet ya Zeke. The old rancher is speechless, so when the Cowboy asked if he could talk to the horses he just nodded his consent. The cowboys conversation with the horses went about the same, with all of them claiming that the rancher is a prince of a guy. The Cowboy sees some sheep out in the pasture and asked the rancher for permission to speak with them. The slack mouthed rancher immediately found his tongue and exclaimed, you can talk to them conniving sheep all ya want, but I'll have you know that every last one of em is sure enough a liar!


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 3, 2011)

Funny story, just personalized a bit. 

I have a story thread all full of BS, most of which is mine, I did have some help though.
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 3, 2011)

*2:00 am*

OK, fell asleep at 12:30 and woke up at 1:30! Need to be headed down the road by 2:15. I'm thinking in the future I'll need more sleep! This is the whining thread right? Have a few minutes to kill while my coffee is brewing so figured I better get in a few whitty comments to the guys I know that are going to smack me around in here while I do my marathon drive to work and back, so prepare to be blown away with my whit.....Cody, your a dushebag, Nate, your a dushebag, BigShy, your a double dushebag, Mtsam, you two are a dushebag, and RandyMac you are a dushebag for no other reason than I need to call someone that is not from Montana a dushbag. I'm sure there are alot more dushebags that I should have named, and please, do not feel left out for I ran out of time and will adress your dusheness in the near future. WoW! D i d y o u j u s t h e a r t h a t ! ! ! whitty huh


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 3, 2011)

Sleep is under-rated. 
Sleeping is one thing I am good at, my wife says its because I'm simple minded. I get 5-6 hours a day during my workweek, 10 hours or more on weekends. I sleep dead out, coma like almost as soon as I get flat, I wake up with a heartrate in the low 40s, it can take a bit to get moving. I'm not sure I can take working day shift anymore, 0600 would be kinda blurry.

Pat, you need to brush up on your spelling, while we understand "dushebag" some others might be offended.
Actually, there are far worse things than being a dushebag Pat. Picture what one does, pumps fluids into that most valued vault, sorta what we are after anyways. That is of course if you-all aren't too limber after getting the wool pulled over that eye. Not that I believe that ungulates are being violated, they might be willing.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have the stomach flu. . . Pretty sure I got it from Idaho.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 4, 2011)

Idaho once, pretty sure she never gave me anything a little penicillin couldn't fix.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jun 4, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Pat, you need to brush up on your spelling, while we understand "dushebag" some others might be offended.
> Actually, there are far worse things than being a dushebag Pat. Picture what one does, pumps fluids into that most valued vault, sorta what we are after anyways. That is of course if you-all aren't too limber after getting the wool pulled over that eye. Not that I believe that ungulates are being violated, they might be willing.


 
Go get'em Randy. Now I know what I wanna be when I grow up. The boy read this and had a question for Greenwedge. Is that what they call being owned?


Owl and Jr.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Jun 4, 2011)

I personally took offense to the spelling of dushebag! But on about 45 min sleep I really can't blame ya! No way I could put in a hard days work on that. I'd be delirious!


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jun 4, 2011)

I need to hang around here more it seems sometimes. Need to know people a bit more before I start stirring things up. I don't think I could mess with Randy though something he said once about running big yellow saws and iron molecules gravitating to your testicles or something like that. Anyone with mac yellow balls made from iron I just don't see my self messing with.

Or Gologit. A guy with enough brass to be secure enough to wear that hat and photo on top of that. That is another guy just not to be messed with. 

Mess with slowp and she will just carve you to itty bitty chunks. You ever look at those simmered down berries for "pie" filling, look closer I'm not certain the used dog doesn't have extra in his diet. Look her up she's quick. She has some mystical power to don't be fooled, look what she did to Bob and a photo too!

The Idaho and Montana thing well, I just need to sit back and watch that for a bit longer. Just seems to easy to jump on that one. Kinda like shooting fish in a barrel. Sheep and spuds. I think I'll just wait until that goes just a tad deeper.



Owl


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 4, 2011)

In my parts we mess with the kentuckians about stuff like that. 

Some of these people you'd have to get up mighty early in the morning to mess with them.


----------



## slowp (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/164121.htm?daysprune=365:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 4, 2011)

Spotted Owl said:


> Go get'em Randy. Now I know what I wanna be when I grow up. The boy read this and had a question for Greenwedge. Is that what they call being owned?
> 
> 
> Owl and Jr.


 The darn Californians own everything!


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 4, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> The darn Californians own everything!


 
Hey ya tree butcher! What gives with ya being online this early? They got WiFi on the yarder now?


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 4, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Hey ya tree butcher! What gives with ya being online this early? They got WiFi on the yarder now?


 
We don't work Sat.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 4, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> We don't work Sat.


 
See what the stomach flu does for a guy. . . I didn't even realize what day it was.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jun 25, 2011)

This one can't fall away. I don't have anything right now but someone surely does.

Any tater sprouts or velcro sheep gloves make it to Oregon for the GTG couple weeks back?



Owl


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 25, 2011)

Those inland pansies were a no-show.

I had a blast and almost ran outta steam on the way home, timed it out pretty close.







Thanks sweetp for the photo.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rounder (Jun 25, 2011)

Inland pansies?........####. Lol.


----------



## coastalfaller (Jun 25, 2011)

Just saw this thread, it reminded me of a good one! MIght be a bit long winded for text, but I'll give it a shot!

A falling contractor (in Idaho! ;-)) was looking for guys for a camp job. A faller calls up, they chat for a bit, things sound pretty good. The faller asks how long the shifts are? The contractor replies "well, it's a bit of a long one, we work 8 weeks straight, then a week out!" 
"Holy crap! That's one hell of a shift! How do you guys pull such long shifts?" Contractor replies, "well, I treat the guys pretty good. We have special nights every week. For example, Mondays are poker night!" The faller replies, "That sounds great, but I don't gamble. When I was little my Dad was a gambler and lost everything then left my mom, sister and me."

The contractor says "OK, I can understand that. I'm sure you'll really like Wednesdays though! I fly high priced call girls in from town and all the boys have a good time!!" The faller replies "I"m sorry, but I just can't partake in that either. I have too much respect for women. After my dad left, my mom and sister had to work the streets to make enough money for us to live."

Contractor replies "Well jesus, boy! Are you queer too?!" The fallers says "Oh no! I'm as straight as they come when it comes to that!"

Contractor says "Well jesus christ! Your sure as hell not gonna like Fridays then either!!!!!!!!!"

Hope this reads as good as when it's being told and you guys get a chuckle out of it! lol


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 26, 2011)

That was a good one pard:hmm3grin2orange: Damn Pat...I don't hang out here much anymore, and then I stumble on to this thread and find out he's a hackin on me...I've had to take his #### for 16 years! You all have my permission to hack on him


----------



## slowp (Jun 26, 2011)

Spotted Owl said:


> This one can't fall away. I don't have anything right now but someone surely does.
> 
> Any tater sprouts or velcro sheep gloves make it to Oregon for the GTG couple weeks back?
> 
> ...


 
There were sheep along the freeway by Brownsville. We figured there was a delay in traffic caused by a van from Montaaaana so the Montaniacs and Taterguy didn't make it any further south. :msp_biggrin: Maybe they ended up at the Rainbow Gathering. That's kind of on their way home. 

I was all set to show them the art of slabbing to fit the terrain of one's property.


----------



## paccity (Jun 26, 2011)

hey tarzan, love that horn.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 26, 2011)

Man, how did I miss this whole thread until now?

Haven't seen Pat on here in a while, he must be real busy sittin in the processor, staying warm, and trying not to spill coffee and Kool-Aid on his brand new crispy Hickory shirt and sprinkling kitty litter on the tracks so he doesn't slip while climbing out of the cab in his Velcro's :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 29, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Those inland pansies were a no-show.
> 
> I had a blast and almost ran outta steam on the way home, timed it out pretty close.
> 
> ...


 
Holy Smokes Santa! You lost a butt load of weight!!!!(no pun intended) Why are you packing your sleigh on your shoulder? What is the horse power / deer power conversion? Should It take 12 deer to pull 
that big ol yeller sled?


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 29, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Man, how did I miss this whole thread until now?
> 
> Haven't seen Pat on here in a while, he must be real busy sittin in the processor, staying warm, and trying not to spill coffee and Kool-Aid on his brand new crispy Hickory shirt and sprinkling kitty litter on the tracks so he doesn't slip while climbing out of the cab in his Velcro's :hmm3grin2orange:


 
When the Bitteroot Boys met up with the Big Hole girls there was alot of confusion going on! You may curse yourself and ask yourself what you were doing in the Bitteroot Valley that day. Maybe you should have cut your hair.....acted a little more manly perhaps? Sorry that you left with such a SOUR look on your face!:msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 29, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> When the Bitteroot Boys met up with the Big Hole girls there was alot of confusion going on! You may curse yourself and ask yourself what you were doing in the Bitteroot Valley that day. Maybe you should have cut your hair.....acted a little more manly perhaps? Sorry that you left with such a SOUR look on your face!:msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:


 
huh? have you been drinkin windshield washer fluid Pat :msp_tongue:


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 30, 2011)

Santa? LMAO!

You think I should charge Cody for pimpin' his vids?


----------



## Rounder (Jun 30, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Man, how did I miss this whole thread until now?
> 
> Haven't seen Pat on here in a while, he must be real busy sittin in the processor, staying warm, and trying not to spill coffee and Kool-Aid on his brand new crispy Hickory shirt and sprinkling kitty litter on the tracks so he doesn't slip while climbing out of the cab in his Velcro's :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I'm sure he'd make an excellent "stroker" operator.....lol


----------



## T_F_E (Jul 1, 2011)

Are the beetles still workin on killin every tree in montana? We have a couple hundred acres near wolf creek and last I was up there they were doin a hell of a job...


----------



## Greenwedge (Jul 2, 2011)

T_F_E said:


> Are the beetles still workin on killin every tree in montana? We have a couple hundred acres near wolf creek and last I was up there they were doin a hell of a job...


 
TFE,

I want you to know that I'm going to let you slide this time, but in the future if you post a serious question I'm going to have to turn you in to the AS authorities!!! Trust me....you don't want Gas on your ass!!! I thought Montana boys were a little high in the corner and long in the raker!!!! lol Them boys couldn't tell ya about the bug kill anyway. There still trying to figure out how them lines got hung up in the top of all them snags that are spaced so perfectly along the road!! I here tell that Big Sky tried to fall a couple w/o the aid of beer...or any spirits for that matter!


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> TFE,
> 
> I want you to know that I'm going to let you slide this time, but in the future if you post a serious question I'm going to have to turn you in to the AS authorities!!! Trust me....you don't want Gas on your ass!!! I thought Montana boys were a little high in the corner and long in the raker!!!! lol Them boys couldn't tell ya about the bug kill anyway. There still trying to figure out how them lines got hung up in the top of all them snags that are spaced so perfectly along the road!! I here tell that Big Sky tried to fall a couple w/o the aid of beer...or any spirits for that matter!


 
that's straight up fooforraw, i had already downed a bottle of rubbing alcohol that had been filtered through a loaf of bread. Them snags are great, they're already limbed and have a nice long choker already set at the top


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 2, 2011)

Then this is probably the thread for me to respond to the other thread, the one about religion, God.

But, not yet.

I'd be a commie if every one else didn't suck so bad.

How about that instead.

Well, not everyone, I'm sure a number of folks on here would make good comrades.


----------



## Greenwedge (Jul 2, 2011)

Happy 4th of July my fine friends. I sure do enjoy all of this bantering back and forth. It's one of my most favorite pastimes. Seriously though, I love this great country and I like the tar out of a bunch of em living in it and am so thankful, grateful, and beholden to my forefathers for having the foresight, ingenuity, and intestinal fortitude to carve out this great nation! I get goosebumps every time I think about are countrymen breaking ties with the old King and giving him a big ole whoopin. I do not agree with most of my countryman's views, but love the fact that they are free to express em. Happy Independence day my friends! Oh yeah...your all a bunch of DUSHEBAGS!


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> TFE,
> 
> I want you to know that I'm going to let you slide this time, but in the future if you post a serious question I'm going to have to turn you in to the AS authorities!!! Trust me....you don't want Gas on your ass!!! I thought Montana boys were a little high in the corner and long in the raker!!!! lol Them boys couldn't tell ya about the bug kill anyway. There still trying to figure out how them lines got hung up in the top of all them snags that are spaced so perfectly along the road!! I here tell that Big Sky tried to fall a couple w/o the aid of beer...or any spirits for that matter!


 
I called the Forest Service the other day to ask about a Post and Pole permit. I asked the dude if it was okay to sell a huge chunk of land to the Red Chinese like they were doing in Idaho. He got all mad, and started carrying on about them brokeback potato diggers ruining the country. Smart Forest Service guy.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> TFE,
> 
> I want you to know that I'm going to let you slide this time, but in the future if you post a serious question I'm going to have to turn you in to the AS authorities!!! Trust me....you don't want Gas on your ass!!! I thought Montana boys were a little high in the corner and long in the raker!!!! lol Them boys couldn't tell ya about the bug kill anyway. There still trying to figure out how them lines got hung up in the top of all them snags that are spaced so perfectly along the road!! I here tell that Big Sky tried to fall a couple w/o the aid of beer...or any spirits for that matter!


 
WTF, lol.....Corners are perfect and the rakers are just right. Well ####...maybe not.....I need a grinder.........


----------



## paccity (Jul 2, 2011)

well said pat. and you have a great independnce day. i.m going to pop a couple cases of Tannerite .


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Happy 4th of July my fine friends. I sure do enjoy all of this bantering back and forth. It's one of my most favorite pastimes. Seriously though, I love this great country and I like the tar out of a bunch of em living in it and am so thankful, grateful, and beholden to my forefathers for having the foresight, ingenuity, and intestinal fortitude to carve out this great nation! I get goosebumps every time I think about are countrymen breaking ties with the old King and giving him a big ole whoopin. I do not agree with most of my countryman's views, but love the fact that they are free to express em. Happy Independence day my friends! Oh yeah...your all a bunch of DUSHEBAGS!


 
Despite what some may read into my post, I'm 100% with you.


----------



## Greenwedge (Jul 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I called the Forest Service the other day to ask about a Post and Pole permit. I asked the dude if it was okay to sell a huge chunk of land to the Red Chinese like they were doing in Idaho. He got all mad, and started carrying on about them brokeback potato diggers ruining the country. Smart Forest Service guy.


 
He probably thought you were trying to get a permit for your illegal activities but get real my man! You will never get a permit for tying a sheep to a POST so you can POLE the wool out of it! On to the Brokeback deal, I have never watched it and never will but what I have gathered from news reels and the grapevine gave me the notion that It was filmed in Montana. I also heard that you were Heath Ledger's stunt butt. Know I know what you meant when you were saying that your new gig was a real pain in the ass!!!


----------



## madhatte (Jul 2, 2011)

"Stunt Butt" made me snicker. Gotta find a way to work that one into polite conversation.


----------



## Greenwedge (Jul 2, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Man, how did I miss this whole thread until now?
> 
> Haven't seen Pat on here in a while, he must be real busy sittin in the processor, staying warm, and trying not to spill coffee and Kool-Aid on his brand new crispy Hickory shirt and sprinkling kitty litter on the tracks so he doesn't slip while climbing out of the cab in his Velcro's :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Why you little Sap Sucker!!!! Actually I have been chasing on the landing for the T-Bird since Tuesday. One of the crew Had a big blood clot or something of that effect and they had to have a stint put into an artery. It looks like I will probably be chasing all of next week too. Works for me.....I'm not complaining just yet anyway. The pay is right and even if it weren't it's rewarding to be able to humor this high powered rigging crew with my antics. I know very little about yarder logging. Just today at quitting time I figured I would impress the crew with how well I have been paying attention, so when the yarder engineer dropped the big old 3000 lb. Diesel burning carriage on the ground I grabbed a chain and hustled over to it so I could chain it up to the sky line so the carriage could sit level over the weekend. I had a real impressive time that would have been remarkable if I would have hooked the chain on the uphill side of the carriage instead of the downhill side!!!!!!lol


----------



## nw axe man (Jul 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Happy 4th of July my fine friends. I sure do enjoy all of this bantering back and forth. It's one of my most favorite pastimes. Seriously though, I love this great country and I like the tar out of a bunch of em living in it and am so thankful, grateful, and beholden to my forefathers for having the foresight, ingenuity, and intestinal fortitude to carve out this great nation! I get goosebumps every time I think about are countrymen breaking ties with the old King and giving him a big ole whoopin. I do not agree with most of my countryman's views, but love the fact that they are free to express em. Happy Independence day my friends! Oh yeah...your all a bunch of DUSHEBAGS!


 
I agree completely. So much so that whenever I see a man in uniform I walk up to him and shake his hand and say "Thank you for serving my country". Did this to a master gunny sergeant the other day and he about fell over. Said "thank you for those kind words" as he actually teared up. All you guys here are are big men. I challenge you to think about this and maybe do the same. I can't think of a finer gift to a service man than to have one of his countryman give him gratitude for his sacrifice.


----------



## nw axe man (Jul 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> He probably thought you were trying to get a permit for your illegal activities but get real my man! You will never get a permit for tying a sheep to a POST so you can POLE the wool out of it! On to the Brokeback deal, I have never watched it and never will but what I have gathered from news reels and the grapevine gave me the notion that It was filmed in Montana. I also heard that you were Heath Ledger's stunt butt. Know I know what you meant when you were saying that your new gig was a real pain in the ass!!!


 
That term is going to make me laugh all day today.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Why you little Sap Sucker!!!! Actually I have been chasing on the landing for the T-Bird since Tuesday. One of the crew Had a big blood clot or something of that effect and they had to have a stint put into an artery. It looks like I will probably be chasing all of next week too. Works for me.....I'm not complaining just yet anyway. The pay is right and even if it weren't it's rewarding to be able to humor this high powered rigging crew with my antics. I know very little about yarder logging. Just today at quitting time I figured I would impress the crew with how well I have been paying attention, so when the yarder engineer dropped the big old 3000 lb. Diesel burning carriage on the ground I grabbed a chain and hustled over to it so I could chain it up to the sky line so the carriage could sit level over the weekend. I had a real impressive time that would have been remarkable if I would have hooked the chain on the uphill side of the carriage instead of the downhill side!!!!!!lol


 
hahaha nice, I probably would've looked like a bigger ass standing under the carriage with my arms out yelling to the yarder operator "YEAH, JUST LET IT DOWN REAL SLOW I'M PRETTY SURE THIS WAS ON SEASON 3 OF AX MEN...... YEAH, NICE AND SLOW, I GOT IT"


----------



## slowp (Jul 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Why you little Sap Sucker!!!! Actually I have been chasing on the landing for the T-Bird since Tuesday. One of the crew Had a big blood clot or something of that effect and they had to have a stint put into an artery. It looks like I will probably be chasing all of next week too. Works for me.....I'm not complaining just yet anyway. The pay is right and even if it weren't it's rewarding to be able to humor this high powered rigging crew with my antics. I know very little about yarder logging. Just today at quitting time I figured I would impress the crew with how well I have been paying attention, so when the yarder engineer dropped the big old 3000 lb. Diesel burning carriage on the ground I grabbed a chain and hustled over to it so I could chain it up to the sky line so the carriage could sit level over the weekend. I had a real impressive time that would have been remarkable if I would have hooked the chain on the uphill side of the carriage instead of the downhill side!!!!!!lol



Well, all you had to do was spin it around! If you couldn't do that, you could turn the yarder around. 
Here's a carriage made in the land of spuds.
View attachment 189244


----------



## Greenwedge (Jul 2, 2011)

slowp said:


> Well, all you had to do was spin it around! If you couldn't do that, you could turn the yarder around.
> Here's a carriage made in the land of spuds.
> View attachment 189244


 
Yeah, I have seen a bunch of these. I'm not sure if Maki built this carriage or not but it is about 3x's bigger that the one in this pic. Wowzers probably knows all about this carriage. All I know it that they had it custom built and the yarder engineer told me that it was 3700 lbs. I will take a picture of it next Tuesday so you know I aint foolin'.


----------



## slowp (Jul 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Yeah, I have seen a bunch of these. I'm not sure if Maki built this carriage or not but it is about 3x's bigger that the one in this pic. Wowzers probably knows all about this carriage. All I know it that they had it custom built and the yarder engineer told me that it was 3700 lbs. I will take a picture of it next Tuesday so you know I aint foolin'.



I do not doubt you. That Maki carriage was one of the smaller ones, I believe. I have often thought that I would like one of the smaller carriages placed gently in the back of my pickup for winter driving. Lashed down well, of course. Hmmmm. I'll type it in since I can't seem to anything that works on here anymore.

_Insert Smiley Face._ Let's see what this button does.....:smile2:

Oh, and that carriage in the picture was pretty new. I met Mr. Maki who showed up to help teach how to run it. A couple weeks later, I think the crew wanted to go fishing because I watched the soon to be fired hooktender let it ram into the tail tree over and over.... Later on, the yarder engineer forgot to slow it down over the jack and it went flying into the woods. They made quite a few trips to Pierce, Idaho with it due to human errors.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Yeah, I have seen a bunch of these. I'm not sure if Maki built this carriage or not but it is about 3x's bigger that the one in this pic. Wowzers probably knows all about this carriage. All I know it that they had it custom built and the yarder engineer told me that it was 3700 lbs. I will take a picture of it next Tuesday so you know I aint foolin'.


 
My cousin John fell timber for over 25 years. . . The last side he was on, the green yarder operator didn't set the brake, and dropped one of them 3500 pound carriages on him (from the top of the yarder sheave). He was cutting snipe and bumping knots on the landing. Hit him so hard it drove a choker mouse through his leg and out his backside -- amongst other injuries. It retired him, and he's lucky to be amongst the living.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 2, 2011)

slowp said:


> I do not doubt you. That Maki carriage was one of the smaller ones, I believe. I have often thought that I would like one of the smaller carriages placed gently in the back of my pickup for winter driving. Lashed down well, of course. Hmmmm. I'll type it in since I can't seem to anything that works on here anymore.
> 
> _Insert Smiley Face._ Let's see what this button does.....:smile2:
> 
> Oh, and that carriage in the picture was pretty new. I met Mr. Maki who showed up to help teach how to run it. A couple weeks later, I think the crew wanted to go fishing because I watched the soon to be fired hooktender let it ram into the tail tree over and over.... Later on, the yarder engineer forgot to slow it down over the jack and it went flying into the woods. They made quite a few trips to Pierce, Idaho with it due to human errors.


 
:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## Greenwedge (Jul 3, 2011)

slowp said:


> IGNORE THE DOGS. DO NOT ATTEMPT TO PLAY FETCH. IGNORE THE TENNIS BALLS. FIGHT THE POWER OF THE TENNIS BALLS!
> 
> Since you said you were doing what dogs do....


 
You left out the part about ignoring the urge to go to licking his...'.! Here is a little philosipy I give old Ugly Dog....You can lick your friends and you can lick your ...'s but you can't lick your friends ...'s


----------



## Greenwedge (Jul 3, 2011)

One time Cody aka Tarzan and I were B.S'n and Ugly Hound went to licking his tackle something fierce! I elbowed ol' Cody and said..."I sure wish I could do that!" Cody replied and I quote.."Me too but I'm awful concerned that ol' Ugly Dog might bite me!"


----------



## slowp (Jul 3, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> One time Cody aka Tarzan and I were B.S'n and Ugly Hound went to licking his tackle something fierce! I elbowed ol' Cody and said..."I sure wish I could do that!" Cody replied and I quote.."Me too but I'm awful concerned that ol' Ugly Dog might bite me!"



Oh dear. I only came in to cool off a bit, not to get the hiccups from laughing. The Used Dog is missing equipment. I had him tutored after he came in the house on day 1 and initiated my boots. The good thing was that they were the rubber boots and not the Kuliens.


----------



## Greenwedge (Jul 3, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> Then this is probably the thread for me to respond to the other thread, the one about religion, God.
> 
> But, not yet.
> 
> ...


 
Hammer, I usually get ya and like most of what you have to say but for the life of me I cannot figure this post out. I have reread it and reread it and my simple mind cannot inturperet this som beach! lol What I'm trying to figure out is the line..."I'd be a commie if every one else didn't suck so bad." Sorry I had to ask but it's driving me nuts......Please try not to be such a dushebag in the future! Yes Randy Mac....that is the way I'll spell it till I die!!!


----------



## Joe46 (Jul 3, 2011)

I always have to be careful ever since I was in the Navy I've always called my toilet kit my douchebag. As this this thread takes a decided turn for the worse:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 3, 2011)

paccity said:


> well said pat. and you have a great independnce day. i.m going to pop a couple cases of Tannerite .


 
kclo4+5413-hs aluminum for me!!


----------



## Rounder (Jul 3, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> One time Cody aka Tarzan and I were B.S'n and Ugly Hound went to licking his tackle something fierce! I elbowed ol' Cody and said..."I sure wish I could do that!" Cody replied and I quote.."Me too but I'm awful concerned that ol' Ugly Dog might bite me!"


 
Sounds about like par for the course from Cody, lol.


----------



## joesawer (Jul 4, 2011)

slowp said:


> Oh dear. I only came in to cool off a bit, not to get the hiccups from laughing. The Used Dog is missing equipment. I had him tutored after he came in the house on day 1 and initiated my boots. The good thing was that they were the rubber boots and not the Kuliens.


 


Don't disrespect the lady's boots!!! Lol
I believe that a few ladies wanted to fix me but they could not catch me!


----------



## Greenwedge (Jul 9, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Why you little Sap Sucker!!!! Actually I have been chasing on the landing for the T-Bird since Tuesday. One of the crew Had a big blood clot or something of that effect and they had to have a stint put into an artery. It looks like I will probably be chasing all of next week too. Works for me.....I'm not complaining just yet anyway. The pay is right and even if it weren't it's rewarding to be able to humor this high powered rigging crew with my antics. I know very little about yarder logging. Just today at quitting time I figured I would impress the crew with how well I have been paying attention, so when the yarder engineer dropped the big old 3000 lb. Diesel burning carriage on the ground I grabbed a chain and hustled over to it so I could chain it up to the sky line so the carriage could sit level over the weekend. I had a real impressive time that would have been remarkable if I would have hooked the chain on the uphill side of the carriage instead of the downhill side!!!!!!lol


 
My days on the rigging crew are almost over!!! They hired a guy that will start Monday and they want me there to show him the ropes....Don't know what the heck I'm going to show him other than my Chasing Philosophy. "There's always something to do so don't get caught sitting. If you get caught sitting on your ass and there are any dull chains that need sharpened, kinked chokers that need straighten, saws that need repaired, coils to be made, broke chokers to cut the rings out, haywire that needs spliced, (I never learned how to splice but guarantee I would have.)etc,etc. then your not worth your wages, and run to those chokers man!! Run!!! We can't make no money with the carriage on the landing!!! I'm so damned glad to be back on the saw Tues.


----------



## paccity (Jul 9, 2011)

morn pat. yup you are'nt productive holdin a stump down. glad to hear your back to tippin sticks.


----------



## wowzers (Jul 9, 2011)

Throw in bucking peelers and you're right there isn't time for sitting around


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 9, 2011)

The beauty of a smaller yarder, was no haywire. Yeah, you're limited to 1,100' per set, but there ain't no making coils, dragging said coils around, splicing them, etc. You pull the sky out by hand to the tail, every time all the time.

Still gotta straighten kinked chokers though. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## wowzers (Jul 9, 2011)

We have haywire on ours but we almost never run it. It does come in handy when you backed up to a cliff and your guy back trees are a ways back.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 9, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> The beauty of a smaller yarder, was no haywire. Yeah, you're limited to 1,100' per set, but there ain't no making coils, dragging said coils around, splicing them, etc. You pull the sky out by hand to the tail, every time all the time.
> 
> Still gotta straighten kinked chokers though. :msp_sneaky:


 
I don't think I have ever been more tired in such a short span of time than from pulling sky line for an old madill 6/71. most of the time it was just me and a 150 lb mexican..


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 9, 2011)

wowzers said:


> We have haywire on ours but we almost never run it. It does come in handy when you backed up to a cliff and your guy back trees are a ways back.


 
Tis true, we had to do the same every now and then.


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 9, 2011)

Alright jackholes...there ya go pickin on me when I am not around! I'll be back when I think of somethin witty...


----------



## T_F_E (Jul 9, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Alright jackholes...there ya go pickin on me when I am not around! I'll be back when I think of somethin witty...


 
see ya in a week!


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 9, 2011)

056 kid said:


> I don't think I have ever been more tired in such a short span of time than from pulling sky line for an old madill 6/71. most of the time it was just me and a 150 lb mexican..


 
You're a big kid. . . Pulling the sky was always a one man gig on our crew. If it was your turn to pull it, ya grabbed it and started running down the hill. It got pretty heavy about half way down.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 9, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Alright jackholes...there ya go pickin on me when I am not around! I'll be back when I think of somethin witty...


 
That'll take a while. . . 
:yoyo:


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 9, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> You're a big kid. . . Pulling the sky was always a one man gig on our crew. If it was your turn to pull it, ya grabbed it and started running down the hill. It got pretty heavy about half way down.


 
Oh, going down hill was a breeze, most stretches where across small draws or down hills and across 300 yards of flat ground. the type of pulling where you find a log, get sideways and he-ho he-ho foot by foot, hoping you don't bust a gut haha. 

It really really erkd me because they guys that owned the machine had NO concept of what it was capable of and how it was intended to be used. instead of rigging to a tail tree properly and hoisting the main line taunt, they would just barely get it off the ground so the turn would drag on the ground, butts and all. They said the tail tree would up root if they did it the way I said,(hoisting the main line up taunt) I told them they had to guy the tail tree. They said that would take too much time, I told them instead of running 8 or 9 different paths they could run 3 or 4. They never did anything about it and I pulled that damn main line all over the place. They left me behind for lunch one day so I figured out what lever operated the line and cranked it up tight. Of course they returned it to its improper stance. . . It was still kinda fun though, having never worked under a yarder. .


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 9, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Oh, going down hill was a breeze, most stretches where across small draws or down hills and across 300 yards of flat ground. the type of pulling where you find a log, get sideways and he-ho he-ho foot by foot, hoping you don't bust a gut haha.
> 
> It really really erkd me because they guys that owned the machine had NO concept of what it was capable of and how it was intended to be used. instead of rigging to a tail tree properly and hoisting the main line taunt, they would just barely get it off the ground so the turn would drag on the ground, butts and all. They said the tail tree would up root if they did it the way I said,(hoisting the main line up taunt) I told them they had to guy the tail tree. They said that would take too much time, I told them instead of running 8 or 9 different paths they could run 3 or 4. They never did anything about it and I pulled that damn main line all over the place. They left me behind for lunch one day so I figured out what lever operated the line and cranked it up tight. Of course they returned it to its improper stance. . . It was still kinda fun though, having never worked under a yarder. .


 
Yeah, they sure setup funny. We never pulled a tail-hold, and the sky was always tight. Rarely did we ever guy a tail too -- only when the root system seemed questionable -- or we were in the juice, and the wood was bigger. Even then, a few hand winches worked wonders, and didn't take more than an hour to rig.

The best was when they let us fall the tail tree, and you got to rig to a stump, no stuffing sticks between the sky and the tree to minimize bark damage.
Dragging your gear in the dirt is stupid, and goes against the whole reason to use a yarder.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 9, 2011)

We mostly tied to larger trees inside the unit that where to be cut just not until we where done with them. Ass backwards. . This was in VA on a gypsy moth infestation, lots of big red oak. Still, the old guy had no idea of what the machine and it's 1 1/4'' or what ever diameter main line could handle. . .


----------



## wowzers (Jul 9, 2011)

A lot of times we will wrap a tree in front of the tail hold. It seems to help a lot. Also using a block and strap to tie to two trees works pretty good.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 9, 2011)

056 kid said:


> We mostly tied to larger trees inside the unit that where to be cut just not until we where done with them. Ass backwards. . This was in VA on a gypsy moth infestation, lots of big red oak. Still, the old guy had no idea of what the machine and it's 1 1/4'' or what ever diameter main line could handle. . .


 
1 1/4" seems awful big for the mainline. Probably 5/8-7/8". . .


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 9, 2011)

I would say inch then. We had 3/4 on a skidder for a while, this stuff was definately bigger


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 9, 2011)

056 kid said:


> I would say inch then. We had 3/4 on a skidder for a while, this stuff was definately bigger


 
7/8" is usually the stopping point with mainline, and would seem close to 1". Pulling 7/8" mainline through a Christy, 500' out would be murder! A little easier with a motorized carriage kicking out slack, but not much! 7/8" is some heavy chit!

In example, we ran 5/8" mainline with a 1 1/4" sky.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 9, 2011)

Aaa see, my lack of knowledge with yarders has messed me up. I was speaking of the sky line when I said main line. I thought the main line was the haul back. the main line on that particular machine was probably 3/4 or less it seemed. We had an Eagle with the motor in it, but the helper only worked part of the time.


----------



## slowp (Jul 9, 2011)

There was a guy logging here. He knew his stuff, but liked to go hunting and fishing and so on. So, he was very close to contract ending time. I helped them once, they were having problems--it was just two of them working, and I wanted him to finish. Later, I think he started planning on changing roads so I'd be there. It was a bone of contention between him and his son about whether to use haywire or not. The son, who was the main muscle was for it, the dad said they didn't use it in the old days and they didn't need it now. So, I would end up hauling away on it, between the two guys. It gets heavy fast. At one point, just as I was about to call for a needed break, the son read my mind--exactly--and hollered up that we needed to stop because he was about to have a heart attack. That was how I felt too. 

After a while, haywire miraculously appeared. It was nice. They could work on their own. They finished in time. 

If you really want a workout, drag guylines up the hill. Here is the smart way, using haywire.

[video=youtube_share;YJ_Nf1cdCvs]http://youtu.be/YJ_Nf1cdCvs[/video]


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 10, 2011)

Another haywire situation to consider is the two drum yarder (like our LinkBelt 98). There would be no way to pull haywire without running the mainline down the hill and back to the yarder. Even then, you'd run out'a mainline before it made it back to connect the sky.

By manually dragging out the sky, you could set up 1,100' in about 25 minutes.

The only other option would be to install another hydraulic drum with 3000' of haywire.

Course, I reckon a guy could run eye-to-eye and pull eyes through the tail block, but you'd be trying to feed them right into the mainline drum.

That's why a purpose made yarder (like a Thunderbird) is better suited for longer sets and such. They have more than two drums, and are setup just for logging.

Them lattice boomed cranes are just a retrofit, and made workable for the woods.

The neatest thing I saw was an old Jammer from the 30's-40's that had a Larch spar for a boom. That thing was neat as heck, and pulled more wood than one would think. I'm going to ask around and see what company was doing that particular job, and see if I can't get some pictures of it.


----------



## slowp (Jul 10, 2011)

I think you got handed down the crane yarders that used to be around here. 

Now a Subaru can pull haywire. Just have a few spare hoses and belts for it. If there's a road near the tailhold, pull haywire, hook to Subie and pull. 

This was done on a unit here with a $100 Subaru wagon. They blew a radiator hose, fixed it, and off the Subaru went.


----------



## joesawer (Jul 23, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> You're a big kid. . . Pulling the sky was always a one man gig on our crew. If it was your turn to pull it, ya grabbed it and started running down the hill. It got pretty heavy about half way down.


 


When it gets steep enough it will run down the hill by itself!
But I aint pulling it back up! That is why we have machines!


----------

